# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Opera Browser Now Includes FREE VPN

## presence

Free VPN
Opera‎ - 7 hours ago





> Looking for a free _VPN_ service? _Opera_ is the first major browser to integrate an unlimited ...


Opera's free VPN is now available on desktop as well
GSMArena.com‎ - 3 hours ago



Opera's desktop browser with a built-in VPN is now available to all
TechCrunch‎ - 6 hours ago

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

But, is it any good ?

----------


## presence

> But, is it any good ?


at the moment one of the downsides is there are only 5 locations to choose from, other than that I'm not sure "review" wise

----------


## presence

I've been using Opera w/ VPN enabled for a few weeks now.   From my end its faster than what I was getting via "privateinternetaccess" VPN and firefox.

----------


## presence

its a little tricky to get it to not save history (by default) on a linux box;  from your shortcut in linux mint you can add "-private"



you should be able to do something similar on a windows box with the executable shortcut

----------


## The Northbreather

Thanks for the report

----------


## presence

bump... 

generally enjoying my opera experience; nice to have such a simple VPN situation that requires nothing from my end and does not appreciably slow down my experience or interfere with any of the sites I frequent

5 stars

I recommend everyone give it a go

----------


## unconsious767

Just a heads up, Opera Browser with VPN is not a VPN. It uses a proxy server

----------


## TheCount

> Just a heads up, Opera Browser with VPN is not a VPN. It uses a proxy server


It's worse than that:  They funnel all of your traffic through their servers and track it by the device_id within your browser.  I would suspect that they make money off of the traffic in some way.

----------


## presence

hmmm

----------


## TheCount

Oh, also:  There's essentially no point in transmitting your web traffic through a VPN without also sending the rest of the traffic from your computer as well.  I can explain if anyone would like to know why.

----------


## unconsious767

> Oh, also:  There's essentially no point in transmitting your web traffic through a VPN without also sending the rest of the traffic from your computer as well.  I can explain if anyone would like to know why.


What about split tunneling?

----------


## TheCount

> What about split tunneling?


Normally split tunneling is done to connect you to two dissimilar networks... maybe you have a VPN connection that connects you to your business or personal network no matter where you are, and only handles 'local' traffic, and another for 'public' traffic.  I haven't heard of using it in a per-service manner... I suppose you could, but it would be an immense pain.  I would be more tempted to pipe all of my traffic through a single VPN, and if you happened to use Opera on top of that, then after the traffic hit your VPN endpoint then it would go on to Opera's servers before the final destination.  Question would be:  Who do you trust?  Part of the reason that I never used Opera's mobile browser and its traffic reduction feature is that my understanding is that their servers intentionally man-in-the-middles your connections.

----------


## unconsious767

Right. I have a vpn which offers split tunneling though I don't use it. The connection is encrypted inside a tunnel, so there allegedly is no man in the middle attack. The attack point is at the vpn server and whether I trust them or not. I think I trust them more than my isp.

----------


## unconsious767

If you want to buy a lifetime subscription of PureVPN for $54 (must renew it every 5 yrs), drop me a PM. Offer ends in a couple days.

----------

